# Me and my new Libre Freestyle



## Ljc (Feb 13, 2017)

For those toying with the idea of buying one and also as a record for myself , I thought I would post a thread about my brand new Libre.
The other week I decided to bite the bullet and purchase one. Silly me did not order extra sensors, more about that later.

Abbott  kept me informed and the Libre arrived on the dot.
After avidly reading the instructions, which are very easy I might add , I started or rather tried to set up the reader,  it wouldn't switch on, I put it on charge. Three hours later it was still on strike.
The staff at Abbott were very helpful and arranged a replacement which arrived promptly.  For some reason instead of excitedly ripping it out of its box, I let it sit on the little table by my chair gathering dust and wondering if this one would work. .
Eventually I dusted it off, read the instructions again just to be sure. I switched it on 
And was most pleased to find, that I hardly had to set anything up. I haven't yet downloaded the software for it.

I decided to use my left arm, cleaned the chosen area with both wipes , then opened or rather I tried to open the applicator which comes with each sensor, struggle as I might and I'm not exactly weak, it refused to budge, I did contemplate getting a pair of Stilsons on it but decided it might be best to get onto those nice people at Abbott, if only I had bought more sensors I could have opened another pack , instead I had to wait for a replacement, and yes I did buy another set of sensors, which arrived promptly.
The night before last I got fully prepared for a tug o war with another applicator  pack , I didn't need a cloth let alone a pair of Stilsons.

Before bed I checked my BG on my old meter 6.3, I waited 15 minutes before swiping my sensor 5.1 and a nice even arrow.
According to the Libre at around 3am I dipped into a very slight and short low, and woke up a few hours later to
Meter 6.1,  Libre 4.8 and a nice straight arrow.

One of the things that sold this devise to me was that trending arrow, to be able to see at a glance which way my BGs are heading, plus the fact it's easier to swipe when I'm say sitting at a table of the best  and crowded  cafe in town preparing to have what I no longer call a heart attack on a plate


----------



## Ginny03 (Feb 13, 2017)

Surprised to hear that you've had those issues with the quality. The only issue I'vd had was the way the sensors I ordered were packed on one occasion - which resulted in them being completely decimated in transit. Like you, Freestyle sorted it out and sent return labels and replacement sensors out to me very quickly, despite the fact that it was right before Christmas. I thought the 'starter pack' came with two sensors? I'm ridiculously excited for you - if my experience is anything to go by, you are going to learn an awful lot about your diabetes. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 13, 2017)

Glad you are having a try,  be interested in your experience. 
My meter which is a Microdot does have an arrow of direction on it for results. It is not a new meter I have had it about 3 years , it is also not that well known either. Though the office is in Cambridge.


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 13, 2017)

The trend arrow is useful but be careful - its tolerance level before it moves is set quite high. What I mean by that is I can do a scan, see the trend line clearly moving downwards - but the trend arrow says my BG is static. But looking at the graph, I can actually make a pretty good prediction that I'm likely to have a hypo in about an hour.

I've also had situations where my BG has looked pretty static and then suddenly it drops pretty quickly despite having no insulin on board...I would have hoped the Libre might have given me some advance warning but I guess that's actually more an issue with having diabetes than the hardware itself.

Basically, what I'm saying is use the meter as a ballpark guide but don't put your trust entirely in it. The graph is probably the most useful feature as it makes it phenomenally easier to predict what might happen next.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 13, 2017)

@Ginny03. I'm excited with my new toy. I just checked on there site, only one sensor in a starter pack now .  I must say I'm very impressed with their customer service.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Lin, I hope it works for you  I've just looked on their website and you DO get two sensors in the starter pack. If you only got one, maybe you should make another phone call to them!

https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/libre/products/starter-pack.html


----------



## Ljc (Feb 13, 2017)

@DeusXM , Thanks for heads up.  Already it's giving me clues to some strange readings I've been having.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi @Rosiecarmel .  I have missed you.  I just rechecked your link , theirs is a pic of two sensors but sadly it states one one supplied in the starter pack  just under the buy now banner. 
https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/libre/products/starter-pack.html


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 13, 2017)

Glad to be back!

I see where it says "Please note that Quantities are Limited to 1 Starter Pack per Customer per Purchase" but i think that means one £159.99 starter pack, not one sensor.

Sensors are £57 and the reader itself is £57 so if you only got one sensor in the starter pack, it'd be £30 to buy them separately!!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 13, 2017)

I do like my new toy, I can see it's going to be a very useful gadget, Till I've found out all it's little foibles, my fingers are keeping themselves crossed that I won't have to bodge them quite so often in the future.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 13, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Glad to be back!
> 
> I see where it says "Please note that Quantities are Limited to 1 Starter Pack per Customer per Purchase" but i think that means one £159.99 starter pack, not one sensor.
> 
> Sensors are £57 and the reader itself is £57 so if you only got one sensor in the starter pack, it'd be £30 to buy them separately!!


Thanks ,You're right, I didn't read it properly. I definitely only got one sensor in the starter pack.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm sure the people at Abbott with send you another out! I agree with you, their customer service is brilliant although when I did ring she asked me where I had applied the sensor and if the sensor was applied correctly. Not sure where she thought I had stuck it!!!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 13, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm sure the people at Abbott with send you another out! I agree with you, their customer service is brilliant although when I did ring she asked me where I had applied the sensor and if the sensor was applied correctly. Not sure where she thought I had stuck it!!!


The mind boggles  lol.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 13, 2017)

I hope you like it. I got 2 sensors with my starter pack.


----------



## Nig3lMac (Feb 13, 2017)

is this only for type 1's or can type 2's get in on the party too? I think this looks brilliant and would definitely invest in one myself if i get fed up of sticking needles in my fingers (which I think I will)


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nig3lMac said:


> is this only for type 1's or can type 2's get in on the party too? I think this looks brilliant and would definitely invest in one myself if i get fed up of sticking needles in my fingers (which I think I will)


Anyone can purchase a freestyle libre.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 13, 2017)

Yup, and don't forget to get the VAT knocked off.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 14, 2017)

Nig3lMac said:


> is this only for type 1's or can type 2's get in on the party too? I think this looks brilliant and would definitely invest in one myself if i get fed up of sticking needles in my fingers (which I think I will)


Hi @Nig3lMac Im T2 , If you can afford to buy and fund the sensors , imo it's definitely worth considering getting this gadget. It doesn't mean no more finger pricks especially at first, ATM I'm doing a finger prick then 15 mins later test with the Libre, their are differences between the two devises but in time my fingers will be getting a bit of a rest


----------



## Ljc (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm glad I bought it. Now on my second full day and the differences between my meter and the freestyle are less, though on the first day they were never out by much.
I'm learning what's happening to me whilst I'm asleep with no live insulin in me apart from any I make myself.  I have my basal in the morning and my dinner around 6pm so unless I decide to have a snack later my last bolus is just before dinner.  The first night at around 3 am, I had a slight but short hypo , last night around 1am then around 3am I had slight short hypo's.
And about half hour ago , it showed I was in the mid 4s with a straight down arrow, so I was able to head an impending one off . 
Going by the daily graph on the Libre the line could be a doing with being a bit smoother, it's not like mountain peaks more like the start of the foot hills.

For me Just discovering the above is well worth the cost.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2017)

Good to see it appears to be working well for you


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi LJC

Abbott are indeed very good a customer service (on the phone - Don't bother trying the email I have never had a reply).  I tend no to put my sensor in 48 hours before I activate it.  It seems to match a lot more closely after a bit of settling down time.  I put one in two days before the other one finishes and then activate it when the other stops.

Enjoy using the Libre


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 14, 2017)

We love ours!  Just this lunch time did a finger prick ready to bolus and got 24.9 
Libre was reading 6.8 and falling slightly - hmmm...
Washed hands and pricked again and got 8.1, that's a bit more like it!  Sometimes it's useful just as a double check, as long as the numbers are in the same ballpark I don't worry if they are not exactly the same!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 14, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Hi LJC
> 
> Abbott are indeed very good a customer service (on the phone - Don't bother trying the email I have never had a reply).  I tend no to put my sensor in 48 hours before I activate it.  It seems to match a lot more closely after a bit of settling down time.  I put one in two days before the other one finishes and then activate it when the other stops.
> 
> Enjoy using the Libre


Thanks that's a good tip about 48 hrs befor activating the sensor, I've noticed mine is more settled today ,( hope I haven't tempted fate here) not that it was that far out yesterday.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 14, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> We love ours!  Just this lunch time did a finger prick ready to bolus and got 24.9
> Libre was reading 6.8 and falling slightly - hmmm...
> Washed hands and pricked again and got 8.1, that's a bit more like it!  Sometimes it's useful just as a double check, as long as the numbers are in the same ballpark I don't worry if they are not exactly the same!



I've done that, it sure wakes you up doesn't it.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 15, 2017)

It's helped me spot that at least for breakfast I need to bolus earlier. I have a sharp rise soon after eating brekky and a sharp fall just before I retest around two hrs later
I assume this is the correct thing for this.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2017)

Ljc said:


> It's helped me spot that at least for breakfast I need to bolus earlier. I have a sharp rise soon after eating brekky and a sharp fall just before I retest around two hrs later
> I assume this is the correct thing for this.


Yes, I can bolus for up to an hour before eating breakfast!  Varies (as ever!) from person to person


----------



## Radders (Feb 15, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Hi LJC
> 
> Abbott are indeed very good a customer service (on the phone - Don't bother trying the email I have never had a reply).  I tend no to put my sensor in 48 hours before I activate it.  It seems to match a lot more closely after a bit of settling down time.  I put one in two days before the other one finishes and then activate it when the other stops.
> 
> Enjoy using the Libre


I have to leave it 24 hours to settle down, then it's usually pretty accurate.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 16, 2017)

Libre showed a fairly even line during the night  .
Today my Libre is generally showing around 2 points lower than my nexus., which is fine by me.  As I've increased the time between bolus and eating breakfast I did a one, two and three hour check after brekky ,  literally as I was picking up the Libre to do the three hr test I noticed those first warning symptoms,  Libre showed 3.9  though the graph was clearly heading downward the arrow was showing an even trend , my nexus showed 6.3 . Think I need to dig out some control solution for my nexus as I believe what my body was telling me, the Libre just proved it.
I wonder if my body thinks spring is in the air


----------



## Radders (Feb 16, 2017)

I got a bit confused by the level arrow; I think it actually means the level is changing very slowly. I thought it meant it was constant but there is no arrow in that case.


----------



## Ginny03 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mine regularly shows a couple of points lower than my test machine - really annoying if you try and use the time in target feature! Quite often when it does that, you then notice a while later the Libre says your sugars are rising and then stops at a point closer to your actual figures. This is why I can't see it being approved by the NHS in the foreseeable future - I don't think they'll think that the accuracy is sufficient. If I took Libre to the GP and showed them my results on Libre without cross referencing with my test machine, they'd probably want to take my driving licence off me!

I doubt the accuracy of my testing machine at times as well - I can do three tests within 5 minutes and get results ranging from 5.3 to 8.8 (and its an approved one which I've had less than a year) - Libre at the time was reading 6.6 ... makes you wonder why we bother trying to fine tune our levels!!!


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 17, 2017)

Ginny03 said:


> I doubt the accuracy of my testing machine at times as well - I can do three tests within 5 minutes and get results ranging from 5.3 to 8.8 (and its an approved one which I've had less than a year) - Libre at the time was reading 6.6 ... makes you wonder why we bother trying to fine tune our levels!!!



I've had this discussion with Americans before. As I think we all know, meters are highly imperfect tools that give us a guide to very roughly where we are. However, in the UK, we have a bit of an advantage. Bear with me...

On another (US-based) board I frequently, there are frequently a lot of T2s who agonise over the fact that their morning reading has gone up from 82 to 92 and seem to think this is a massive problem - because hey, that's a whole 10 points higher, isn't it? When I've suggested that it's meter variance, they get very stressy about how inaccurate their meter must be, if a reading can be a whole 10 points out. Yet here, 82 to 92 is 4.5 to 5.1, which I think most of us wouldn't even register really as being different readings - I mean, that's really the difference between whether or not you farted between blood tests.

I suspect two of the (several) reasons why Americans tend to be a bit more aggressive about diabetes control than us is that culturally they tend to be a bit less cynical about the abilities of technology and they use a measurement system that makes very small variances look massive. I once went through a stage of converting all my UK readings to mg/dl as a test to see what it did to my control, and the result was I found I had rather a lot of hypos as I was overcorrecting readings that really didn't need any extra help.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 18, 2017)

@DeusXM , very true.
Also I'm peeing myself with laughter here ,
(that's really the difference between whether or not you farted between blood tests) 

With the Libre when entering insulin doses it only allows full units to be entered. 

I'm finding the  graph much more useful than the even (right pointing ) arrow.
Thanks for tha tip @DeusXM .

@Radders , Thanks for that, I assumed the even arrow meant it wasn't changing . Ive not had an absent arrow yet, I'll probably Be shocked  if it does happen.


----------



## Garry (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Ljc

If you need half unit insulin dose to be available, you can enable it as follows,

Click the "cog" icon at the top left.
Scroll down and select Professional Options
On the Health Care Professional screen select yes and click next
Enter the Unlock code "CAA1C" and click done.
Select Dose Increment
Choose either "1 unit" or "0.5 unit" and click done.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 18, 2017)

@Garry , Thank you I've just  altered mine. it also has a dose calculator there , which I might find handy later on.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2017)

Since I got the Libre I started to download the data from that and my handset (and pump for me) into Diasend.  It collages them all for me and puts times when I have ten and injected onto the Libre graph, which I found useful.  I am also able to share this data with DSN/ consultantwhich makes email conversations a lot easier as I can just refer them to the data for a specific date.  It might save you u the bother of entering insulin doses into the Libre?

Having said all that I have just returned to my tried and tested manual records as I find it better for me to do a weekly review with info about what I did on that day alongside the results.  I shall still do the download, as it saves a lot of time at appointments and gives me the full 30 minutes to ask the questions I gather.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2017)

Well my pump obviously includes all my BG tests when it downloads, in fact it doesn't download, the insulin doses are also recorded of the handset, so I just download the handset, and I send an email saying look at yesterday, blah blah or whatever I want to show them.

I've never heard Diasend even mentioned at my clinic, but there again they are joined at the hip to Roche.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 20, 2017)

At least with this sensor my Libre readings have never been higher than my nexus , their is a maximum of 2.0 difference between the two, which is not very much at all. Yesterday  it happened again,  mild hypo symptoms started and because of what happened on Thursday out of curiosity  I checked with Libre 3.3 with a slanted  down arrow, then my nexus 6.4 
I'm going to order some more sensors as I'm now hooked and n my Libre 
*Plus I had an email from Abbott, a chance of winning a years free supply of sensors if you place any order with them  only one or two days left, *


----------



## Ginny03 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks @Ljc , I don't usually check my emails so would have missed this. Definitely putting in an order for my next load of sensors early!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 20, 2017)

After reading your experience I was tempted to try, but as I have regular massages and chiropractor treatment, and like to expose my arms in summer, I have decided to stick with my part NHS/Self funding strips.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 20, 2017)

Like the Libre system a lot.  Up Scar-fell pike in the pouring rain & perfect BG.  Finger test not on the cards ?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 20, 2017)

Good luck in future Ljc & well done for trying it


----------



## Ljc (Feb 20, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Good luck in future Ljc & well done for trying it


@HOBIE , Thank you. It's a good piece of kit.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 26, 2017)

Tonight I start on my new sensor. I hope it's as accurate as this one, Ive had no more than 2 mmol difference from my meter at the worst, it's always  lower than my meter.  infact their have been times since I've had the nexus , that I've had hypo symptoms  and my nexus has been reading in the 6s. So I naturally thought , false hypo, since using the Libre the same has happened a couple of times and my Libre has told a different story.  I am going to ask for a new meter.
The other good thing about the Libre is, I'm now reducing my bolus and have reduced basal insulins   and need two or equivalent, rich tea biscuits befor bed to keep that graph line on an even keel avoiding that red line.
Before I bought this Libre I knew something was wrong but I didn't know what the cause was.
I know I need to bolus earlier for brekky.
Bolus immediately before other meals.
Have reduced basal.
Am reducing bolus except for breakfast 
Have a small snack before bed. Trouble is I really don't need the calories.
Believe my body when it's telling me I'm low rather than what my nexus says.
My body definitely thinks spring is here , as I need less of both insulins.
To learn all that, it was definately money well spent
The only downside is, my fingers haven't noticed any benefit yet, but they will, they will .
Mind you in a couple of weeks time, my D could change its mind again


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 26, 2017)

Glad its having a positive outcome for you Lin.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2017)

Ljc said:


> To learn all that, it was definately money well spent


Certainly sounds like it Lin!  Hope the new sensor behaves itself!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 27, 2017)

I meant to put the new senor on two days before the old one ran out just to give it more time to settle in. I forgot , I'm full of good intentions lol. It was only the reader reminding me that prompted me to put on a new sensor a day before.
These sensors sure do stick well, I had the devils own job getting it off last night. partly because I have some reduced movement in my arms, my right shoulder is slowly unfreezing , about 18 months ago along with my hip, I had a Nasty break to my left Humerus Shh I fell over in a pub car park , I know what your thinking lol, it was  before going in  not coming out honest!  which is still slightly stiff. Anyway I did get it off and their was no discomfort at all.
I've only done a couple of comparison readings with my nexus but so far it's reading one or two points below my meter.


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I meant to put the new senor on two days before the old one ran out just to give it more time to settle in. I forgot , I'm full of good intentions lol. It was only the reader reminding me that prompted me to put on a new sensor a day before.
> These sensors sure do stick well, I had the devils own job getting it off last night. partly because I have some reduced movement in my arms, my right shoulder is slowly unfreezing , about 18 months ago along with my hip, I had a Nasty break to my left Humerus Shh I fell over in a pub car park , I know what your thinking lol, it was  before going in  not coming out honest!  which is still slightly stiff. Anyway I did get it off and their was no discomfort at all.
> I've only done a couple of comparison readings with my nexus but so far it's reading one or two points below my meter.


They are the devil to remove, aren't they! I spend the whole two weeks obsessing about it falling off early, even sticking a strip of micropore over it just in case, then when I want to get it off....


----------



## Ljc (Feb 27, 2017)

Robin said:


> They are the devil to remove, aren't they! I spend the whole two weeks obsessing about it falling off early, even sticking a strip of micropore over it just in case, then when I want to get it off....


I'm glad I'm not the only one lol


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 27, 2017)

I had to get my OH to pull off the sensor as the bugger just wouldnt budge!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 28, 2017)

This new sensor is on my dominant arm, so far the readings between nexus and Libre are even closer than the previous sensor, I know it's early days yet though.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 1, 2017)

Grrr, just knocked it off, mind you it took a hard swipe on the door jam to do it.


----------



## Robin (Mar 1, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Grrr, just knocked it off, mind you it took a hard swipe on the door jam to do it.


Noooo!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh no! 
A reason I don't think it would be for me.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 1, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Oh no!
> A reason I don't think it would be for me.


My own fault really, I didn't have the sensor right round the back like I should have


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2017)

Ljc said:


> My own fault really, I didn't have the sensor right round the back like I should have


Can you call them and tell them it fell off?


----------



## Ljc (Mar 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Can you call them and tell them it fell off?


I do like that idea ... but it as it was definitely my fault.


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 1, 2017)

I've whacked quite a few on door frames and it has never torn one off - just made them a bit painful for the rest of the time of wearing them! Not sure I'd have much of a conscience where Freestyle is concerned - I'm betting their profit margins are sizeable  (I'm clearly a bad person!)


----------



## Jane Sowerby (Mar 1, 2017)

I am about to order one of these. Does anyone have any info on how well the sensors stick to the skin, especially if you go in the sea.


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 1, 2017)

Jane Sowerby said:


> I am about to order one of these. Does anyone have any info on how well the sensors stick to the skin, especially if you go in the sea.


Just opened my next pack to have a look at the guidance: 'Your sensor has been tested to withstand immersion into one meter (3ft) of water for up to 30 minutes.' 

They do stick very securely - I have yet to lose one, despite having knocked them (hard!) and, in one case, having gouged a lump out of it with my razor while shaving my underarms! For long or regular swimming sessions, maybe get some tape or a medical dressing to go over the top to give an extra barrier against the water.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi @Jane Sowerby . They stick very securely, I had the devil of a job getting my first sensor off. Though I knocked my last one off with a sideswipe on the door jam it was a fierce swipe.  I've not tried swimming with mine but I can confirm Ginny is correct. 
Good luck with you're Libre I learned so much from mine, the graph is particularly helpful.


----------



## Jane Sowerby (Mar 3, 2017)

Ginny03 said:


> Just opened my next pack to have a look at the guidance: 'Your sensor has been tested to withstand immersion into one meter (3ft) of water for up to 30 minutes.'
> 
> They do stick very securely - I have yet to lose one, despite having knocked them (hard!) and, in one case, having gouged a lump out of it with my razor while shaving my underarms! For long or regular swimming sessions, maybe get some tape or a medical dressing to go over the top to give an extra barrier against the water.


Thanks Ginny, very helpful tip.


----------



## Jane Sowerby (Mar 3, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi @Jane Sowerby . They stick very securely, I had the devil of a job getting my first sensor off. Though I knocked my last one off with a sideswipe on the door jam it was a fierce swipe.  I've not tried swimming with mine but I can confirm Ginny is correct.
> Good luck with you're Libre I learned so much from mine, the graph is particularly helpful.


Thanks Lin


----------



## Ljc (Mar 6, 2017)

I know I've only been using the Libre for a short time, I am impressed with it. I've decided it's well worth the expense for me to use it full time.

Setting the Libre up is easy.
The sensor is painless and easy to apply.
I now leave my sensors on for two days before activating it. Yes you can have two sensors beside each other one in use one waiting to be activated.
When you switch it on the reader is automatically ready to read the sensor, by pressing the power button again you can review history, go to setting or set timer or alarm.
The reader is easy to use, no fumbling under a table to prick your finger when your out and about, just a quick swipe of the sensor with the reader and you've got a BG reading.
Their is a small difference between my meter reading and the Libre, I leave testing with the freestyle for 15 minutes after a fingerprick, this is because different fluids are being measured, so far the max difference is no more than 2.0 and my Libre is always lower than my meter 
You can use the reader to check your blood glucose, the test strips are expensive if self funding.
On the reader you can input units bolused and carbs eaten, a the sign of an apple for food and or a syringe for a bolus show up on the graph , you can input  units of basal insulin , this does not show up on the graph but is in the logbook as are bolus and carbs.

Found In the review history section
Logbook, which shows all the scans.
Trending arrow at the time of that scan , with a pencil sign if you have entered a basal/bolus dose or carbs .
A daily graph.
Average glucose
Daily patterns.
Time in target.
Low glucose events.
Sensor usage .
You can set alarms and timers , these are not loud enough to wake me up and I probably wouldn't notice them if it was in my bag
I've found the timer very useful though , when I'm low, you open the timer function it starts at 15 mins, just right for me to bodge my finger again. lol  it can be altered up or down.

Added
If you need to enter half units of insulin  Garry sent me this info,
Hi Ljc

If you need half unit insulin dose to be available, you can enable it as follows,

Click the "cog" icon at the top left.
Scroll down and select Professional Options
On the Health Care Professional screen select yes and click next
Enter the Unlock code "CAA1C" and click done.
Select Dose Increment
Choose either "1 unit" or "0.5 unit" and click done.
Thanks Garry.

It does have a few more features most of them are for professionals to set up.

I originally bought this to find out what was happening while I was asleep, I knew something was not right. Turns out I was dipping into hypoland and it looks like my liver kicked in quite quickly, one time their was a very deep, sharp V on the graph .  I take my basal in the morning and my bolus was well out of my system,  I usually have a small snack at bedtime now.
The graph has helped me prevent a hypo a few times, and I've been able to reduce my basal and bolus insulins.
I have learnt so much.
Now my fingers can have a bit of a rest. 
For me this devise is priceless.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for the review Lin


----------



## Ljc (Mar 6, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for the review Lin


Their is more to come, just taking a breather


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I do like that idea ... but it as it was definitely my fault.


It was one falling out that made me start to put Tegaderm over my sensor.  I know that they are a devil to get off at the end but they do have a mind of their own and seem to have a magnetic attraction to door jams (and catching on bra strap once). The Tegaderm costs about 50 p each (thanks Sally for the idea) and well worth it to avoid wasting a sensor.  It also helps as I swim once a week and keeps sensor dry during that.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 6, 2017)

Jane Sowerby said:


> I am about to order one of these. Does anyone have any info on how well the sensors stick to the skin, especially if you go in the sea.


Hi Jane
I would definitely put a waterproof dressing over the sensor, just to avoid wasting any sensors.  I got 20 from the pharmacy at a cost of about 50p each. Worth it when you consider the expense of the sensors.  

I certainly started thinking I would just use the Libre now and then but like others have started to use it full time.  It definitely helps me head off a hypo by seeing the direction of travel for BG and caught hits of which I was unaware.  Swiping is so much easier than getting the test kit out.  Great when out walking.


----------



## Lilian (Mar 6, 2017)

I find that sometimes I can and sometimes I can't open the sensor.    Usually my husband would do it for me but recently he was in hospital when it needed changing.    I tried and tried.   I tried with my teeth and any other instrument around, but I could not get it to budge.    It went a little way but no further.    My next thought was to see if a neighbour was around who could help.    I opened my front door and there was a young woman from over the road walking past.    I explained my position and asked if she could have a try.    Whilst demonstrating what she has to do,  would you believe, it opened.   I felt a right twit.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 6, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> It was one falling out that made me start to put Tegaderm over my sensor.  I know that they are a devil to get off at the end but they do have a mind of their own and seem to have a magnetic attraction to door jams (and catching on bra strap once). The Tegaderm costs about 50 p each (thanks Sally for the idea) and well worth it to avoid wasting a sensor.  It also helps as I swim once a week and keeps sensor dry during that.


The Tegaderm also gives the sensor a little extra waterproofing while swimming, my daughter has been swimming for a whole hour with sensor working perfectly throughout!

I have also just discovered that you can buy Tegaderm on Amazon, we got 50 for about £24 which comes in at just under 50p each, and will last AAAAGES....


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 6, 2017)

Lilian said:


> I find that sometimes I can and sometimes I can't open the sensor.    Usually my husband would do it for me but recently he was in hospital when it needed changing.    I tried and tried.   I tried with my teeth and any other instrument around, but I could not get it to budge.    It went a little way but no further.    My next thought was to see if a neighbour was around who could help.    I opened my front door and there was a young woman from over the road walking past.    I explained my position and asked if she could have a try.    Whilst demonstrating what she has to do,  would you believe, it opened.   I felt a right twit.


It's a bit like computers that don't work until someone is watching over your ur shoulder and the problem immediately vanishes and they wonder what you were on  about.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 6, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> It was one falling out that made me start to put Tegaderm over my sensor.  I know that they are a devil to get off at the end but they do have a mind of their own and seem to have a magnetic attraction to door jams (and catching on bra strap once). The Tegaderm costs about 50 p each (thanks Sally for the idea) and well worth it to avoid wasting a sensor.  It also helps as I swim once a week and keeps sensor dry during that.


I've already discovered that magnetic attraction to a door jam, it  really p me off lol


----------



## Ljc (Mar 6, 2017)

Lilian said:


> I find that sometimes I can and sometimes I can't open the sensor.    Usually my husband would do it for me but recently he was in hospital when it needed changing.    I tried and tried.   I tried with my teeth and any other instrument around, but I could not get it to budge.    It went a little way but no further.    My next thought was to see if a neighbour was around who could help.    I opened my front door and there was a young woman from over the road walking past.    I explained my position and asked if she could have a try.    Whilst demonstrating what she has to do,  would you believe, it opened.   I felt a right twit.


So glad I'm not alone lol


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 6, 2017)

I like the Libre, in my 50th yr of T1. I did Scar-Fell pike in poring rain. Could NOT have done with normal finger pricks & test strips. If you let the antiseptic wipe dry they stick well. Don't like the use of the door


----------



## Ljc (Mar 6, 2017)

I've added a bit more to my review on post 63


----------



## curlygirl (Mar 7, 2017)

Interesting reading. Thanks for reviewing it.
Just out if interest, is tegaderm similar to opsite flexifix? I have some of the flexifix, would this do a similar job to tegaderm at adding a bit of protection? Thanks


----------



## Ljc (Mar 7, 2017)

I


curlygirl said:


> Interesting reading. Thanks for reviewing it.
> Just out if interest, is tegaderm similar to opsite flexifix? I have some of the flexifix, would this do a similar job to tegaderm at adding a bit of protection? Thanks


 I hope others can answer your question, I've not heard of Flexifix


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 7, 2017)

The problem with Flexifix is that it would stick to the sensor, so when you take it off, it would pull off the sensor. Tegaderm is only sticky round the edge, so you can pull it off and change it without any worries about the sensor.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 7, 2017)

The Tegaderm we have is sticky all over and sticks to the sensor, we don't remove it until we remove the sensor anyway though so not a problem.  Although we find the Tegaderm tends to come off on its own anyway and the sensor itself needs a fairly hefty yank to remove, so with care you should be able to remove the Tegaderm early if required.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 7, 2017)

I use the Tegaderm, and like Sally I never have to replace it until I replace the sensor so it does not matter if it sticks to the sensor.  I went into local Boots and they were great at finding what best suited the job in hand.

When I wasn't swimming I tried using micropore tape but that was not sticky enough and curled at the edges so I kept having to trim it back or out another bit over the top.  Still not a problem as the reader still got the message through that and the clothes.


----------



## curlygirl (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks @Ljc, @mikeyB, @Sally71 and @SB2015 for replying. I have done a bit of research and it seems that the main difference is that the Tegaderm comes in ready cut pieces and th opsite flexifix is on a roll. Other than that they are both transparent adhesive films, although I did find out that the Tegaderm can have a sticky frame around a non adhesive part, be sticky all over, or have a soft foam pad in the centre, just incase anyone else needs to know this.
I think the flexifix will work ok if I do get a libre.
Thanks again.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 8, 2017)

What has the Libre done for me.
First a bit of history.
When I first went onto basal over a year ago, it was 20 units once a day in the morning , with help from the guys and gals here and plenty of finger pricks(ouch)  I reduced it to 16 units and also reduced my bolus a bit. But these were spot checks, which showed my reading at that time. I did not know what was happening between times, Now I do.Every time I swipe I see that graph, be it higgledly piggledy or even, I can't fail to spot when I've been good, bad or could've done better.

In no particular order.
1) It's enabled me to confidently reduce my basal to 13 units.
2) I'm adjusting my bolus, it's still a work in progress.
3) it's helped me prevent a few hypo's, when you test and see a nice number, say 5.0, the graph plummeting and a straight down arrow, which means BGs are heading in the direction of the arrow fast. I realised why I was feeling a tad off.
4) Its spotted the short dips into the red zone during the night that I was unaware of, now I know why I was waking with a bit of a headache in the mornings , I usually have a small snack now, with fingers ( iPad put, ears ) crossed,  no dips into the red now.
5) I now know I need to allow more time for breackfast bolus
6) The utter convenience of swiping when out and about compared to stabbing ones finger say when you're eating out, or it's pelting down with rain and no shelter nearby.
7) Abbott customer services are brill .
8) So far it's reads a maximium of 2 points below my meter and closer when I'm in the good  ranges.
9) You can test as many times as you like/need to
10) Fingers get a bit of a rest

I can't think of any more pros atm

Of course their are cons too.
1) The price of the sensors.
2) Some people have been concerns about their accuracy.
3) If you're self funding and want to use the test strips for these readers, they are expensive .
4) Not suitable for use whilst driving.
5) I would like to be able a add a bit more info when adding a note to the log


Please feel free to add your own pros and cons


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Ljc
That pretty much sums it up.  It is indeed a good bit of kit.  
There was report from DUK yesterday about how this is now being considered for availability on NHS.
I suspect that access will be limited But good that there are steps in that direction, which might give access to those that cannot afford to self fund.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 8, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Ljc
> That pretty much sums it up.  It is indeed a good bit of kit.
> There was report from DUK yesterday about how this is now being considered for availability on NHS.
> I suspect that access will be limited But good that there are steps in that direction, which might give access to those that cannot afford to self fund.


Fingers crossed it does become available for people who having problems with control


----------



## Radders (Mar 8, 2017)

The only time I've had a sensor fall off it was when I'd been swimming twice in one week, then I caught it on a bra strap. I think it was the swimming that loosened it as I must have caught it a few times without it peeling off. I also consulted the pharmacist about something to stick over it and he found me some film that worked well but I stopped using it as I found that after two weeks it was getting very grubby round the edges and I don't seem to need it most of the time since I don't swim regularly.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm soon to start on my 3rd sensor, once I have made myself presentable ill be sporting two as I like to allow plenty of time to settle the new one in.   This one has survived many knocks and scrapes .


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 16, 2017)

A double sensor couple of days seems to prompt questions at Pilates!!  
Well worth letting the sensor settle in before activating.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh my little white disk
Why oh why did you leave me. We still had three days to go  and  I thought we were both so happy together. 
So why did fall for the carpet, don't even try to deny it I saw you both bold as brass hugging tightly. 
I treated you so well too


----------



## Robin (Jun 24, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Oh my little white disk
> Why oh why did you leave me. We still had three days to go  and  I thought we were both so happy together.
> So why did fall for the carpet, don't even try to deny it I saw you both bold as brass hugging tightly.
> I treated you so well too
> View attachment 3658


Oh no! How could it be so fickle!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 2, 2017)

Had my brekkie around 5 am. nowt to eat not even a crumb till around 6pm when I had half a pizza. Only one coffee and lots of water all day , just look at this, is it having a laugh or what

Oh and I'd increased my basal by one unit in the morning too


----------



## Radders (Jul 2, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Had my brekkie around 5 am. nowt to eat not even a crumb till around 6pm when I had half a pizza. Only one coffee and lots of water all day , just look at this, is it having a laugh or what
> View attachment 3741
> Oh and I'd increased my basal by one unit in the morning too


Just wondering what you ate for breakfast: was it something with a lot of protein that could have caused the slow steady climb?


----------



## Ljc (Jul 2, 2017)

Radders said:


> Just wondering what you ate for breakfast: was it something with a lot of protein that could have caused the slow steady climb?


Thanks. Just my usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread and a scrape of peanut butter + a coffee  at around 5am.


----------



## Radders (Jul 2, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Thanks. Just my usual 2 slices of wholemeal bread and a scrape of peanut butter + a coffee  at around 5am.


That's quite a big drop between 12 and 6: do you think the insulatard is peaking then? Although personally I wouldn't be able to rule out the breakfast Novorapid for up to 6 hours so I wouldn't be able to make any adjustments based on this! What are you thinking of doing next?


----------



## Ljc (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm wondering if waking up at 1am today and yesterday  has upset things. My graph is not quite so bad so far today.
I'm thinking a basal test might be in order first.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 9, 2017)

Stupid cods  here let the Libre sensor run out before applying another. Put another on and started it straight away as I'd get withdraw symptoms else 
The readings yesterday were not out too far out and below meter readings. This morning however it's 3points below my meter which imo is too far out.  If it carries on like this I'll be on to Abbott tomorrow.

Done a mornings basal test the other day, it went well no hypo's or spikes and graph was reasonably even. Tomorrow I hope to do the afternoon test. I find my Libre is a boon for my fingers and all the info the graph gives when doing these tests

I only wish they had told me about all the _fun_ I would be having on insulin  But no matter what cock ups I make , it's worth it as I feel so much better in myself.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 9, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Stupid cods  here let the Libre sensor run out before applying another. Put another on and started it straight away as I'd get withdraw symptoms else
> The readings yesterday were not out too far out and below meter readings. This morning however it's 3points below my meter which imo is too far out.  If it carries on like this I'll be on to Abbott tomorrow.
> 
> Done a mornings basal test the other day, it went well no hypo's or spikes and graph was reasonably even. Tomorrow I hope to do the afternoon test. I find my Libre is a boon for my fingers and all the info the graph gives when doing these tests
> ...


I was too impatient with my 3rd sensor and only lasted 5 hours (which I think took a lot of self control!  ) - readings were rubbish, I spent whole nights low and according to my stats I had 95 hypos!  I should have reported it to Abbott, really, after all, I had waited more than the hour they tell you to. Possibly, my hayfever and a cold might have made my a bit dehydrated. My 4th sensor is  working much better - hope yours settles


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 9, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I do like my new toy, I can see it's going to be a very useful gadget, Till I've found out all it's little foibles, my fingers are keeping themselves crossed that I won't have to bodge them quite so often in the future.


I like the info it gives too.


----------

